# fundraising???



## braden12 (Jan 23, 2011)

Hey guys just woundering if any of you have done any fundraiser type things for your haunts grave yards ect. thinking of doing one for my haunt good or bad idea???


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi braden12, 
2010 was the first time we did a foundraise for the children wish foundation here in canada.

It went pretty well, we've raised 500.00 with near a 1000 kids.

The only thing i can tell is that even with big banners announcing the found raising, you need to you have someone annoucing it and asking people to give. The problem for us this year is that the donation box was not enough lite. People tend to pass right by it without any reaction..


----------



## braden12 (Jan 23, 2011)

hahaha sorry I didnt make my self clear on the type of fundraising i was talking about like selling cookies or baked goods or something like that i am sorry for the misunderstanding hahaha but thanks for the info i think i will put a box out for donations for next years haunt


----------



## braden12 (Jan 23, 2011)

good or bad idea?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Are you talking about donations for your haunt and not for charity?

Thoughts on donation boxes? Tacky? 

Admission Donation?!?


----------



## braden12 (Jan 23, 2011)

thanks


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

I had a 75 (ish) year old guy and his wife bring thier granddaughter up to my haunt. The guy was raving about my efforts and went to shake my hand and congratulate me. In his hand was (Covertly) a $5 bill. I was a little taking aback since I NEVER ask for anything other than smiles and screams.

Although I personally would never use a donation box, this kinda speaks to the fact that people DO appreciate your efforts and might even want to contribute.

On a side note I assume that this was a "Gift" and Not a donation, I think My homeowners insurance should be fine


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

From what I am reading, it sounds like Braden is thinking of doing a bake sale or maybe lemonade stand to help raise money for himself to put on a home haunt. 

The idea is unique but I don't think it will pan out real well. First off where would you sell the cookies? And what would you say you are doing with the bake sale money? Buying props is probably not what I would want to hear if I was at your sale. 

As well, I have been a part of bake sales in the past through school associations. Most people that bake and then buy the stuff is the parents of the kids involved in the sport or group. It is not a real advantagious way to make money. 

It is up to you on what you do. Myself, I would get a paper route or something else to suppliment the money I needed to do a haunt before I did a bake sale.


----------



## braden12 (Jan 23, 2011)

not exactly like that i would take orders from people in my church and deliver them the cookies and they are sizable cookies so its not really sitting on the conner like a loser......hahaha but thanks you for the info


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Some places require that you have a permit or license to even sell lemonade on your property and if you're selling food you may need health inspections too. Also consider if someone has a reaction to the food you're selling. You could get sued.

Since you live in California, you may want to check these guidelines from your state.

http://psbweb.co.kern.ca.us/EH_Internet/pdfs/Food/foodSafeHandling/GuidelinesforBakeSale15.pdf


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

With our haunt, we specify that a certain amount of admission goes to charity. The rest goes to try and pay for expenses, ie:advertising, props, and materials. Does not usually break out even, but we have fun doing it and helping out our charity. Our charity this year will be Inspiring hearts for Autism, a local charity.
Helping others is great, and yes we won't get rich.


----------

